# monitor randomly has scrolling flickering horizontal lines, please help!



## bigmike504 (Dec 17, 2006)

I have a 19' Acer LCD Flat Panel widescreen and I turned it on this morning and it randomly started flickering with these horizontal lines or "bars" scrolling down the screen. It wont stop no matter what program is opened even though it shows up more on a black background than a white one.

Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## Prophet (Oct 24, 2004)

Try it on a different pc or a different monitor on your pc that hooks to the same video output. Then post back if the problem is with the monitor or the pc video out.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs? 
PreBuilt--Brand name & Model Number
Custom Build--Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-Hdd-PSU.


----------



## bigmike504 (Dec 17, 2006)

Alright I just reseated the video card and tested it again and it was still doing it. Then I tried it with a different monitor and it was fine... so turns out that it *WAS THE MONITOR*

So what now?

Is it just dead?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Time for a replacement.


----------

